# C+ UTES



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm giving the Utes a C+ performance on the game last night. The final grade was pulled down by the QB. I think his performance was a D. He exhibited no arm strength even on the short dump passes. Almost all of the receivers had to reach down to get a poorly thrown ball. He did okay on the quick 5 yarders, but the screens were sloppy throws. Wynn just looked sluggish, unmotivated, and played with no enthusiasm. Running game with White was good but that Vakapuna guy is a joke. Hopefully, the twisted ankle or whatever keeps him on the bench. Looked like to me he would run into the pile and then just stop trying. Props for the 2 interceptions. One looked to be a desperation pass and not really anything special but still an interception. Whitt didn't look happy after that game. Who is the back-up QB for the U this year? He better get ready. Wynn is NOT the man.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

White is good - and will prove to be the anchor of that offense this year But it was Blechen won that game for the utahutes. Without his two pics, that game is dead even up. That dude is a freaking stud and will make a ton of money playing football after college. He is the real deal - I just wish he played for my team! 

In a game that was supposed to have the starters watching from the sidelines in the second half, scoring only came on very short fields set up by the D with the two pics and the blocked punt, plus a huge break away by White. If the utahutes can't play better than that, they won't win a game in the 12-Pack this year.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay I get that this was the first game of the season, and Utah is still installing a new offense under Norm Chow, but if the Utes play like that in the Pac-12 they are gonna get killed. 101 passing yards against an FCS defense?! 34 yards difference in total offense?! You take away those two quick TD's in the first quarter that came off of an INT and blocked punt and this is a 3 point game!! How is it possible that a Pac-12 team can only manage 3 points (while giving up 3 points) in the entire 2nd half at home against an FCS opponent! 

The Ute defense looked pretty good. That Brian Blechen is a stud. And John White looks like a pretty good running back but don't kid yourselves Ute fans - he won't be able to run like that against a good Pac-12 defense, nor against BYU. Look for USC next week to stack the box and force Wynn to throw it. He better get his arm back before then or its gonna be a long day for Utah at the Coliseum, and the following week at LES.

This is why I predicted the Utes struggle to finish 6-6 this season, and BYU wins the first rivalry game as non-conference opponents.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

This has to be a first in the UWN sports section. I actually agree 100% with HinDry on a Utah-BYU type post. 



HighNDry said:


> The final grade was pulled down by the QB. I think his performance was a D.





HighNDry said:


> He exhibited no arm strength even on the short dump passes.


Definitely, and a D may be generous. To me, he looked like he still has shoulder problems. The throws were somewhere between a scaup and ruddy duck. If this doesn't change, then we are talking a Looong year ahead.

I thought the defense looked good. The bobcats QB wasn't exactly chopped liver in the playmaking department and should light up a lot of FCS teams, and the U kept them in check. They should be solid this year and keep us in a few games.



mm73 said:


> Look for USC next week to stack the box and force Wynn to throw it. He better get his arm back before then or its gonna be a long day for Utah at the Coliseum, and the following week at LES.


(Grudging) +1, It really is unpleasant for me to have to agree with zoobiefans on the UWN today. Lets hope it changes.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

This puts the Utes' lackluster performance last night into perspective:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=635&sid=17078228

My thoughts and prayers go out to the player who lost his wife last night. What a horrible tragedy.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

mm73 said:


> This puts the Utes' lackluster performance last night into perspective:
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=635&sid=17078228
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go out to the player who lost his wife last night. What a horrible tragedy.


Wow, +1. Thanks for putting that up.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That is very sad news. It does put things into perspective. Maybe that is why many coaches today are preaching that football should be the 4th or 5th priority in life. My prayers go out to the U football team and the families.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

It is still amazing to me when Utah fans try and tell me that Wynn had a good first half, and more amazing when they try to say Wynn is a good quarterback. Being a Utah fan since childhood has allowed me to see many pro's and con's of Utah football and I say with all the sincerity of my soul that Wynn is pathetic. In 80% of his games he looks scared out there, doesn't throw the ball very well, and when he throws those short dump passes it looks like he is trying to throw a 30 pound watermelon. Defense can only do so much to aid in winning, and Utah has proven year after year they have great Defense, now if only the offense could find a way to get started. The big difference I see between Brian Johnson and Wynn is even when Johnson was struggling he NEVER lost confidence and wanted to take control, look at the Oregon State game for example back in 2008, he got the job done; Wynn on the other hand appears that he would be more confortable eating at the Brick Oven in Provo on a Friday night than in most games..... Time for a change.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers go out to the family of this lovely lady, and all the Utah Ute football family. Football families are very tight, and I am sure this strikes a harsh blow to the Ute players and all associated with them. God bless them for sure.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> White is good - and will prove to be the anchor of that offense this year But it was Blechen won that game for the utahutes. Without his two pics, that game is dead even up. That dude is a freaking stud and will make a ton of money playing football after college. He is the real deal - I just wish he played for my team!
> 
> In a game that was supposed to have the starters watching from the sidelines in the second half, scoring only came on very short fields set up by the D with the two pics and the blocked punt, plus a huge break away by White. If the utahutes can't play better than that, they won't win a game in the 12-Pack this year.





GaryFish said:


> Thoughts and prayers go out to the family of this lovely lady, and all the Utah Ute football family. Football families are very tight, and I am sure this strikes a harsh blow to the Ute players and all associated with them. God bless them for sure.


+1 on both of GF's posts. My prayers go out to all the families affected by the accident and especially the Utah player who lost his wife in such a tragic manner.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> This has to be a first in the UWN sports section. I actually agree 100% with HinDry on a Utah-BYU type post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+100000000


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So Jahan - where is the Aggies Love thread? I'm sure many would chime in if you start one for the boys in Blue!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> White is good - and will prove to be the anchor of that offense this year But it was Blechen won that game for the utahutes. Without his two pics, that game is dead even up. That dude is a freaking stud and will make a ton of money playing football after college. He is the real deal - I just wish he played for my team!
> 
> In a game that was supposed to have the starters watching from the sidelines in the second half, scoring only came on very short fields set up by the D with the two pics and the blocked punt, plus a huge break away by White. If the utahutes can't play better than that, they won't win a game in the 12-Pack this year.


Preach.... I watched the Y game as well. Wasn't impressed with either one. Figures right? Y is gonna win the rivalry game though I think. 8)


----------

